# Hedgehog LOVES biting candy wrappers?



## Poppythehedgie (Nov 15, 2014)

So I have noticed that my Hedgehog loves to chew on candy wrappers. There was a dum dum wrapper on the ground and she just ran for it as fast as she could! She acts like a dog chasing a ball when she sees candy wrappers. Is this normal, and is it safe for her to chew on the candy wrappers? (I don't let her chew it too much.) Another thing, i'm thinking of naming her Willow, what do you all think?


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I wouldnt let her chew on anymore candy wrappers at all. Big choking hazard.

She's a cutie! I like Willow too.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Yep, agree with ellisrks, it's too dangerous. Just a tiny piece could cut off the breathing. It would almost be impossible to get it out of their mouth or windpipe in time. (because they would curl up in a ball)

They put everything in their mouths and want to "taste" it. It might be food. :lol:

Can you find something safer, fleece is good to chew on. 

Mine used to chew on the elastic band on my old Kindle cover, pull it back and snap it. Also elastic hair ties too. :-?


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Plastic candy wrappers are somewhat shiny and have an insect-like movement when it slowly unwraps itself probably making the hedgie think its a bug. But like others said that is hazardous and should be away from their reach


----------



## lilythehedgie (Sep 20, 2012)

The candy wrappers also probably smell interesting to her as well as being shiny. Best not to let her chew/play with them at all given how many risks there are.

She's so cute! I love the name.


----------



## Poppythehedgie (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay thanks for the advice! I'll keep those candy wrappers away from her. Hopefully she will find something else she likes that's not dangerous!


----------

